# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  APICULTURA INTELIGENTE

## Ararat

LAS ABEJAS CUMPLEN UN ROL EN LA NATURALEZA QUE ES EL DE POLINIZAR LAS FLORES DE HIERBAS, ARBUSTOS Y ÁRBOLES PARA QUE ESTOS PUEDAN FRUCTIFICAR Y PRODUCIR LA SEMILLA PARA NUEVAS GENERACIONES. 
LA REFORESTACIÓN DE LAS ZONAS DEVASTADAS EN LOS ANDES DEL PERÚ POR LOS INCENDIOS FORESTALES, DEBEN REALIZARSE CON *ESPECIES  FORESTALES QUE PRODUZCAN ABUNDANTE FLORACIÓN* PARA QUE LAS ABEJAS ENCUENTREN  ALIMENTO PARA QUE PUEDAN CUMPLIR CON SU FUNCIÓN NATURAL DE POLINIZACIÓN  DE LAS DIFERENTES ESPECIES SILVESTRES Y CULTIVOS DE LAS ZONAS AGRARIAS, ADEMÁS DE BENEFICIAR A LOS APICULTORES EN LA PRODUCCIÓN DE MIEL. 
INFORMACIÓN DE INTERÉS:  Así salva Israel a las abejas | ISRAEL21cTemas similares: apicultura Agricultura inteligente: ¿De qué se trata? Artículo: Agricultura inteligente para lograr seguridad alimentaria Manual de agricultura climáticamente inteligente XI Congreso Latinoamericano de Apicultura 2014

----------


## carlos.1

hola , tengo una duda , si no hay abejas presentes cercas , es imposible que la flor produzca semilla , y que tipo de plantas les sucede esto ? o son todos los tipos ? , la razón de esta pregunta es por que quiero montar un huerto casero y me preocupa que las flores no me produzcan por falta de abejas , he visto que hay cerca abejorros pero no se si estos hacen lo mismo .

----------


## Ararat

No solo las abejas cumplen el rol polinizador en las flores sino también los abejorros y mariposas. El aire tambien cumple ese rol. 
Lo recomendable es que el huerto que vas a sembrar sea lo más orgánico posible no empleando productos químicos y tóxicos para el combate de la diversas plagas que atacan los cultivos como pulgones, polillas, etc., sino combatiéndolas con trampas y otros métodos naturales ya que los productos químicos para combatir las plagas también afectan a los insectos benéficos como mariquitas, abejas, abejorros, mariposas, avispas, avispitas, etc. 
Saludos.

----------


## Omar razuri

Donde podría comprar Apiario con reinas incluido ?

----------

